# Need Suggestions! Where To Now?



## Hein510 (20/2/14)

So the Twisp got my into vaping and I should go back to the guy from Twisp and klap him cause he said it works out cheaper than smoking!!!

then I pop in at Vape Africa to get me a VV battery (big difference to an auto battery) and walked out with that plus a Protank 2! (Actually a VAPE PRO 2)

Saw CVS website got a Chi You (must be a clone) for R325, probably sold out if its going for that price, and looking at a couple of mech mods on Fasttech.

If I wanted to go mech mod, what should I go for as a starter with a limited budget? Need some BANG for my BUCKS!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (20/2/14)

I started of with a K100 and Igo-L from Fasttech - still working. Actually no, I ordered those, but subsequently came upon the Reo Grand, which arrived first. Point is, those are relatively cheap. But slow to get here via Fasttech. If you are more in a hurry, the Chi You (no personal experience of it) with the Igo-L should work fine. Think CVS still has stock - PM him. You will need some AW or MNKE IMR 18650 batteries, a charger, kanthal wire for coiling and some cotton or silica for wicks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (20/2/14)

i loved my Igo L with the Nemesis. Still do. Should be no difference on the Chi You. Atm I gave dripping a rest, too much into the Kayfun. It rocks, solid steam machine with excellent flavor. Going to buy a second one, so that I can have 2 different flavors going at the same time.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------

